# Leaf embelishments - a decorative suggestion...



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

I found some nice leaf skeletons in the craft section of a local supermarket. They are called "Leaf Embellishments" and are made in Thailand. A quick coat of marine varnish on a shank, let it go sticky and then put one of the leaves on.

Anyway, attached a pic for your viewing pleasure.

Cheers

Mick


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I like that Mick. I will have to look for those.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Great idea I need to look for some.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Neat idea. I tried it a few months ago when I started seeing leaves blowing off trees up here and used some craft spray glue to try and attach real ones to some of my sticks. I ended up failing and making a bit of a mess but might try again after looking at yours.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

They work well .quite a few people use them on the walls when decorating


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Interesting idea. I see much potential. Perhaps spray painting the leaf skeleton then applying? Wish I had some to experiment with!

Wonder how they make them? We have plenty of leaves.


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Would also be good for a negative effect if used as a stencil. I like multi media creations.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

A usual way of drying leaves is to place then between bloting paper and dry them out. They usually fall to bits if to dry. flowers are dried in the same way.

You can i understand lightly wipe them on one side with oil which keeps them flexabale , but what type of oil i dont know, i have heard that some people use baby cream or oil to keep the subtle

I just wonder how that fresh leaf will fair stuck on and varnished nice idea.


----------

